# Anybody know anything about Galaxy kennels?



## jaylust (Apr 15, 2008)

The sire to my one of my oldest females is out of Galaxy kennels in California but have no history of the kennel and what she was breeding? Can someone help please? She is registered with the adba. Her sire is Mangrais Popeye 29700H-66 her is dam is Galaxy's Blue Crystal 9600H45. I have her seven generation ped, but don't know the dogs. Seven generarations back there are dogs with names of: Twin Oaks Pee Wee 55100C-00,Merediths's Sledge 24600E-47 Ruth Ch Kramer, Carver's Big Judy, Sorrells Ch Goober 17400-54, Sorrell's Ch Crazy Snookie, Whiteside Shelby 88400-26,Walter's Rock 15100-30,Walter's Peggy 50600-71, Wigley's Bad Petie 33800-78, Wigley's Brandy 33800-81, Long's Tuffy 5200-00, Hammonds Rufus 15200-99, Plumbers Sioux 21600-52, Chambless Selma 10400-95,187 Homicidal Roughneck 66300E-20, Yancey's Ice 3100D-55 and Yancey's Tammie 28200D-43. I was wondering if there any history on any of these dogs?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

God I have not heard that name in so long. I know her she was nice and had some nice dogs. She showed UKC. Had amstaff and pit bulls.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

don't know much about your dog here is your dog's dad

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [155925] :: MANGRAI'S POPEYE


----------



## jaylust (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info Gamer.


----------



## jaylust (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the ped Cincinnatibullies.


----------

